# Subarachnoid blocks (spinal)



## kmaher (Aug 15, 2011)

Hoping someone might be able to help me get some information regarding a new process we are starting.  Our Medical Director, wants to start inserting subarachnoid blocks ("spinal" anesthesia) in the pre-op area instead of waiting until the patient is taken to the OR.  The anticipated process is that there would be a CRNA in the POHA putting in the spinals, who would then assist the POHA nurses in monitoring the patients until they are taken back to the OR.

My question is how this would be billed for?  Do we fill out an anesthesia record for each of the patient?  Can the CRNA be inserting a block on one patient while being available to monitor another in the same room?

Any information on the billing process of this would be greatly appreciated.  We just want to make sure we are captureing everything we can, and still billing correctly.

Thanks, 
Kimberly M-CPC


----------



## dwaldman (Aug 18, 2011)

My question is how this would be billed for? Do we fill out an anesthesia record for each of the patient? Can the CRNA be inserting a block on one patient while being available to monitor another in the same room?

I would assume you would bill it under the anesthesia code if this is going to be the means of anesthesia and anesthesia record would be best form that would have the correct places to document. I am sure if others are requesting a separate procedure note. I am under the impression that the CRNA is placing the spinal for means of anesthesia and the anesthesia time starts then unless he/she is relieved by another CRNA or anesthesiologist once the actual anesthesia time has started the CRNA would not be able to leave and attend to another patient and receive credit for the same time span for two separate patients. It is not like under QK for a physician to be able to be providing med direction for multiple patients, in contrast, my understanding QZ is for a single case.


----------

